# The Best MTB Kneepads



## Alia_gates (Aug 11, 2020)

Perfect knee pads to protect the knee while installing tiles. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Josh_Patterson (Sep 9, 2019)

I can't speak to which kneepads are best for installing tile, but I've used the Leatt knee pads to ease the pain of installing wood flooring and trim...


----------



## greg (Aug 4, 2013)

We're these pads actually tried and reviewed, or is this just an advertisement? Seems to me it's just marketing copy with no real first hand use of them. We want real first hand use reviews not the crap we can read on each mfr, reseller website or advertisements. Thanks!


----------



## Bob_Klaas (Aug 13, 2020)

Greg, good points about the value of the article. If it helps, I've been very happy with my G-Form Pro X2 Knee Pads. Lower price point, VERY light and comfortable. They stay in place and show no signs of wear after two seasons of use.


----------



## skypig (May 19, 2020)

I bought Danise knee guards, and while nice and protective, and relatively comfortable, they "intruded" too much when peddling for longer distances. I tried Fox Enduro, and now use them every ride. Getting the correct size is obviously important.

I find pulling my "nix" (worn under MTB shorts) over the top helps hold them in place.


----------



## twilhelms (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey Greg,
I agree with your comment.
I did a little personal review of the PI pads on my insta page which also addresses your concern. If you want to check it out look up @twilhelmson Instagram.
I recommend them, for sure. Cheers.


----------



## kasperilio (Oct 27, 2006)

That's what I'm using my old g-forms for!


----------



## wheelburnin (Jul 7, 2013)

I have the Leatt's and they are a very comfortable pad for all day riding. I also have the matching elbows that are good for all day rides as well.


----------



## askjasonbowen (Apr 27, 2014)

Totally agree with this posters comments.


----------



## Hizeman (Aug 16, 2020)

Way too pricey/not suited for that. Just buy some cheap ones at home depot, or more expensive ones that are designed for that purpose if you will be doing it often. Tile knee pads are super thick and plush. I prefer a nice hard shell so that I can slide around the floor with ease.


----------



## Tony_Archer (Sep 19, 2020)

Good list but don't forger the 7 idol transtion knee pads great for kids


----------



## Justin10 (Oct 26, 2020)

I have the Leatt and while incredibly light and comfortable they are next to useless in an actual crash. They move and they don't harden with a hit. Just a small piece of pad to take the edge off. Useless to me. Might as well enjoy no pad for the good they do.


----------



## gonzalez_p (Jul 15, 2015)

I use the RF knee / shin pads for mountain biking during the winter months and to do work around the crawl space under my house. They're comfortable, easy to put on, or take off without removing my MTB shoes / work boots. They're a little warm so that's why I only use them for winter and work.


----------



## mtbroadie (Nov 14, 2020)

I've used the G-forms for 2 seasons and one of the keepads completely came apart at the seam, they're not very durable.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Video and some new products added. The Leatt Airflex Hybrid knee pads are really comfortable and protective.


----------



## Yo yo ma (May 11, 2021)

None of these knee pads cover the shins past mod point all these knee pads are crap. You wana review knee pads? Look for some that provide real coverage for enduro and or DH


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Yo yo ma said:


> None of these knee pads cover the shins past mod point all these knee pads are crap. You wana review knee pads? Look for some that provide real coverage for enduro and or DH


We may do that next... shin guards. The core of the market though is knee pads.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't want shin guards. Am I playing soccer? The ventilation of Pearl Izumi Elevate is nice enough that I don't notice the pads during extended climbs in hot weather. I also like that they come up high enough to overlap my liner shorts. They're not what I'd pick for DH park days but they're my go-to lightweight trail pads.


----------



## throet (Oct 8, 2016)

Kali Mission for me. Light, comfortable, and enough protection for the type of riding that I do.


----------



## askjasonbowen (Apr 27, 2014)

I have the Kali Strike Knee Pads now for about 3 months. They are most breathable and comfortable kneepads I've worn thus far. I've only had two small touchdowns on them and they protected my knee cap and side of knee without injury or bruising.








Photo Credit: Link


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Eva pads aren't safe compared to D3O foam 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## TBro (May 1, 2008)

The problem with the majority of the pads on this list is that they won't fit over larger thighs and calves except for the G-Form which actually comes in a 2XL. The rest of these are designed for Chicken legs.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Just picked up the Fox Enduro 30's.
Fitment was great and I never had an issue with them moving.
I soon forgot I even had them on.
Maybe not the best choice for some riders, but these are perfect for the trail protection I'm looking for.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

OldMike said:


> Just picked up the Fox Enduro 30's.


Those look like nice pads. BTW, they're Fox Enduro pads with D30 impact material, not model 30. Happy crashing.


----------



## TBro (May 1, 2008)

Wanted to give a quick update on a new pair of Knee Pads I'm using. I had some Fly Knee pads in extra large that are similar to GForm Pads in design. They just are not big enough to fit around my lower thigh above the knee or my calf. I was constantly adjusting them as they never stay in place and can leave your knee exposed. I wanted something thin and flexible so I went with the TLD Speed Knee Pads with D3O Padding in the XL/XXL size(I already have the Speed Elbow Sleeves and love those). The TLD Speed are awesome. The fit is fantastic and the D3O padding is perfect for most trail riding. TLD makes more robust pads if you tend to ride more enduro/gravity with thicker D3O protection but after having crashed on the Speeds the padding is plenty think enough for the protection I need with the best fit I have ever experienced. The majority of pad makers ignore the big guys with unrealistic thigh and calf size charts that just don't work for us thick leg MTBers. YMMV.


----------



## MBShick (Apr 28, 2021)

Hizeman said:


> Way too pricey/not suited for that. Just buy some cheap ones at home depot, or more expensive ones that are designed for that purpose if you will be doing it often. Tile knee pads are super thick and plush. I prefer a nice hard shell so that I can slide around the floor with ease.


For the flooring usage, try these: KneeBlades - Milescraft


----------



## BkngBear (May 10, 2021)

I have the Fox sleeves and they work well. They have stood up to some good ground contact! I will say though, if you have larger legs a lot of the sleeve ones I have found to be off on the correct sizing. I have the largest Fox sleeves and they are snug but not so much I can't deal with it and they stay relatively in place. I ordered an XL in another brand and it wouldn't even go over my calf.


----------



## ben2e (Mar 6, 2005)

Wish the Endura knee pads were on the list as I've seen them score highly. They have a Lite model and a Ghost model. It's unclear what the difference is.


----------

